# Boots No7 Miracle cream



## foxylady (10 May 2007)

Has anybody heard the latest craze about boots no 7 protect and perfect beauty **************************? Apparently people were queueing from 5.30 in the morning fro this cream after it was featured on Horizon.


----------



## extopia (10 May 2007)

Good luck to them!


----------



## paddi22 (10 May 2007)

it's sold out in every boots here for the last ages!! they say they are due more in!


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

Apparently Boots have been working round the clock in an endeavour to keep up with demand. Now they have run out  of bottles, packaging etc. as well!!
The cream contains a retinoid which is usually on prescription in large amounts. Horizon found the cream worked with smaller doses. This means Boots does not have to go through the expense of having it _tested by the 'powers that be'. This means they can sell it for approx 30 euro as opposed to the hundreds some of these creams cost! Happy days!_


----------



## oldtimer (10 May 2007)

What 'miracle' does it perform, Mrs Oldtimer wants to know?


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

oldtimer said:


> What 'miracle' does it perform, Mrs Oldtimer wants to know?



Proven to eliminate fine lines and wrinkles, even deep ones are affected apparently.


----------



## Happy Girl (10 May 2007)

Has anybody used it? 30euro still a lot of money to spend to "try" something. Any feedback appreciated from those "beautiful complexioned" people walking around who have used it.


----------



## gillarosa (10 May 2007)

Apparantly their Age Defense Night ************************** has the same effect, and it is in stock and cheaper.


----------



## Lauren (10 May 2007)

Whats the 'effect'. I'm dying to know!


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

I know someone in London who's used it. She swears by all Boots products but she says this one is definitely different and that her wrinkles are disappearing.....not just the appearance of them but the actual wrinkles. Mind you, she's 70, so maybe her eyesight is going!


----------



## Lauren (10 May 2007)

Ahhh thankfully no wrinkles yet....I'll give it a miss for a while!


----------



## gillarosa (10 May 2007)

Lauren said:


> Whats the 'effect'. I'm dying to know!


 
On the BBC programme they showed that it regenerated skin tissue, effectively eliminating wrinkles, it was something the Scientists did not expect to find in a product marketed as a cosmetic as it has the properties of a medical grade product.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

gillarosa said:


> On the BBC programme they showed that it regenerated skin tissue, effectively eliminating wrinkles, it was something the Scientists did not expect to find in a product marketed as a cosmetic as it has the properties of a medical grade product.



Exactly, RetinA (vit A) is usually prescribed for people with bad skin, acne etc. It's effect is to peel the skin, allowing new skin to form. However it's not without it's problems while using....can cause redness, scarring if overused and one should definitely not go out in the sun.

The Boots product apparently has the UP side with none of the DOWNS.

Happy Girl, do you really think 30 is expensive for cream these days? I think they're all a scandalous price but, if it does what it says on the tin, 30 is excellent.


----------



## feebee (10 May 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Has anybody used it? 30euro still a lot of money to spend to "try" something. Any feedback appreciated from those "beautiful complexioned" people walking around who have used it.


 
That would be me lol!
And no, I didn't queue overnight to get it, was in a small Boots branch last weekend and happened to see a few bottles so picked it up to see what all the hype was about!

Em, what can i say, its nice.... makes your skin feel very soft, but that said i've got pretty good skin anyway, and i'm only 28 so not too haggard yet! 
Oh and it was only €23, which i think is fairly standard?


----------



## Happy Girl (10 May 2007)

liteweight said:


> Happy Girl, do you really think 30 is expensive for cream these days? I think they're all a scandalous price but, if it does what it says on the tin, 30 is excellent.


 
No don't think it too expensive for cream if it does what it says on the tin. I have paid 60euro for dermalogica products in the past. Just as with most women I have a drawer full of half used bottled and would like to have a little bit of feedback from users before I would paid 30euro for a bottle that might end up in that drawer.


----------



## feebee (10 May 2007)

Update: someone in work has just told me i look very "fresh faced". If this is the result after a week of use, I'm going to look positively fab-a-lous after the recommended 4 weeks lol


----------



## Jock04 (10 May 2007)

foxylady said:


> Apparently people were queueing from 5.30 in the morning fro this cream after it was featured on Horizon.


 

Queueing like that would put years on ya


----------



## Haille (10 May 2007)

Does it work miracles for men also or is it a womens only cream.Fast approaching 50 in Sept in dire need of a miracle.


----------



## whistler (10 May 2007)

I would imagine it just works on skin. Male or Female!


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> No don't think it too expensive for cream if it does what it says on the tin. I have paid 60euro for dermalogica products in the past. Just as with most women I have a drawer full of half used bottled and would like to have a little bit of feedback from users before I would paid 30euro for a bottle that might end up in that drawer.



Well I can certainly relate to that....you should see the size of my drawers! In the last year I've only bought products which can be returned if it doesn't suit my skin e.g. La Roche Posay etc. Dermologica is excellent but pricey. Bought their facial scrub lately and paid about 50 (can't remember) for it. The main ingredient is ground up oatmeal! Oh for my hippy days back again.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

Haille said:


> Does it work miracles for men also or is it a womens only cream.Fast approaching 50 in Sept in dire need of a miracle.



Definitely not, the queues are long enough without the men joining in.


----------



## foxylady (10 May 2007)

Haille said:


> Does it work miracles for men also or is it a womens only cream.Fast approaching 50 in Sept in dire need of a miracle.


 

Well I read in the article that the bloke testing it was in his 50's and says he intends on using it as it worked wonders.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

Lauren said:


> Ahhh thankfully no wrinkles yet....I'll give it a miss for a while!




Prevention is much better than cure. 

Ok then, men can use it too.


----------



## Lauren (10 May 2007)

Indeed, my strategies of not smoking and staying out of the sun are clearly working then!


----------



## Blinder (10 May 2007)

liteweight said:


> Dermologica is excellent but pricey.



www.strawberrynet.com is great for dermologica products. Way cheaper than buying it in any of the outlets in ireland. No connection with the site except a happy customer.

Back on topic, I have heard great things about the boots creamer. I think €30 is relatively cheap. A good moistuiser will cost than anyway. 
And it's a **************************, which means that you should use it very sparsely (sp?)
I'll defintely be trying the cream when it come back in stock, if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

I think www.adonisgrooming.com is even cheaper for Dermalogica and a few others.

I'll definitely be trying the Boots cream when I can get my hands on it.


----------



## woods (10 May 2007)

I do not want to pour cold water on this but they say that if something seems too good to be true then it usually is.
I think that if something has such a dramatic effect then it has to be working at a deeper level which would indicate what I can only refer to as interferance.
I think that the long term effect of interfeering with things is never known until it is too late.
I have good skin as a result of being vegetarian for so long and getting so many antioxidants and I think that that is the way to go. Skin is better being fed from the inside out and not the other way round and that ingredent in the cream that they are praising is just another antioxident. Spend the money on strawberries.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

I'm allergic to strawberries! 

Woods, while I take your point about what we put into our bodies being of paramount importance, it is also true to say that any antioxidants consumed are firstly used up to maintain the organs, the last on the list is the skin. It is well and truly scientifically proven that antioxidants applied topically ensure the skin gets its share! I don't see anything wrong with feeding the skin from the outside in, as well as inside out.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 May 2007)

I was just going to say how long before they report back that its actually bad for your skin because of some ingredient or other.

I'd also have to say what's so bad about a few ol' wrinkles, I'm growin' into mine


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

sueellen said:


> I was just going to say how long before they report back that its actually bad for your skin because of some ingredient or other.
> 
> I'd also have to say what's so bad about a few ol' wrinkles, I'm growin' into mine



The ingredients have been tried and tested for a long time. I think what might have changed is the base, i.e. the carrier cream. It's well known for example that substances like collagen cannot cross into the skin (even though it's in some creams) because the molecules are too big.

I've no problem growing into my wrinkles but if there's something out there that'll let me grow back out of them then great! It's only a moisturiser after all.


----------



## gipimann (10 May 2007)

Have a look at [broken link removed] which also does good Dermalogica deals - and their postage isn't too expensive either (at least it wasn't last time I purchased!).


----------



## joanmul (10 May 2007)

La Roche-Posay is a very good brand and is used by French dermatologists in the their skin repair procedures. A friend of my daughter who worked in a pharmacist did a few seminars with them in order to know what products to recommend.   Many of the customers came back to her and said they definitely noticed a difference in their skin. One of the products with somewhat similar potential benefits to Boots Protect & Perfect is priced at 24.50 and you will never have to queue as loads of chemists have that brand.


----------



## Diziet (10 May 2007)

woods said:


> I have good skin as a result of being vegetarian for so long and getting so many antioxidants and I think that that is the way to go. Skin is better being fed from the inside out and not the other way round and that ingredent in the cream that they are praising is just another antioxident. Spend the money on strawberries.


 Chances are that if you have good skin it is because of good genes, keeping out of the sun and not smoking. Although there is evidence that a healthy diet is good for many things including skin, there is no evidence that eating meat is bad for your skin.


----------



## PM1234 (10 May 2007)

Recommend this site for Dermalogica products - great prices (up to 45% off) and no shipping. Enjoy!

http://www.jerseybeautycompany.co.uk/

So is the Boots product available anywhere then?


----------



## woods (11 May 2007)

Diziet said:


> Chances are that if you have good skin it is because of good genes, keeping out of the sun and not smoking. Although there is evidence that a healthy diet is good for many things including skin, there is no evidence that eating meat is bad for your skin.


I am willing to bet that if you know anyone who has been vege for many years they look much younger than their age.


----------



## Diziet (11 May 2007)

woods said:


> I am willing to bet that if you know anyone who has been vege for many years they look much younger than their age.


 
I do and they don't.


----------



## paddi22 (11 May 2007)

woods said:


> I am willing to bet that if you know anyone who has been vege for many years they look much younger than their age.



I have a lot of friends my own age who are vegetarian and they don't look younger. If I had to pick a group of female friends who have stayed younger looking - its the ones who don't smoke, drink minimally and wear minimal makeup. There is a theory that vegetarians actually age slightly more as a lot of them (not all!) don't tend to get as much protein as meat eaters, and protein keeps you looking younger apparently. i know there are other forms of protein but I think I read that a lot of other sources don't contain all 8 or 9 amino acids needed.  I haven't a clue if this theory is true i just read it somewhere in case vegetarians come on attacking me in hoards for saying they are haggard!!


----------



## gillarosa (11 May 2007)

joanmul said:


> One of the products with somewhat similar potential benefits to Boots Protect & Perfect is priced at 24.50 and you will never have to queue as loads of chemists have that brand.


 
Hi, what is the product called?
Ta


----------



## irishlinks (11 May 2007)

This cream - and the study shown on BBC program Horizon might not be all it is cracked up to be.
See http://www.badscience.net/?p=410  for more details. Apparently the study was funded by Boots - which is OK I suppose - but the tests and the other products used in comparisons were questionable.
Great marketing ploy by Boots - and plenty of willing wrinkly customers out there to be conned.


----------



## liteweight (11 May 2007)

paddi22 said:


> I have a lot of friends my own age who are vegetarian and they don't look younger. If I had to pick a group of female friends who have stayed younger looking - its the ones who don't smoke, drink minimally and wear minimal makeup. There is a theory that vegetarians actually age slightly more as a lot of them (not all!) don't tend to get as much protein as meat eaters, and protein keeps you looking younger apparently. i know there are other forms of protein but I think I read that a lot of other sources don't contain all 8 or 9 amino acids needed.  I haven't a clue if this theory is true i just read it somewhere in case vegetarians come on attacking me in hoards for saying they are haggard!!



This is correct. Vegetarians are supposed to combine foods so that they have a complete protein with each meal. IMO a lot don't and are not getting the amount of protein they need. The skin takes on a flabby look due to lack of tone. Personally I have very close friends who are vegetarian and do not look younger. Smoking, drinking and pollution are the worst offenders.

Gillarosa, I think that cream may be called RedermiC...excellent. It's vitamin C ester.


----------



## woods (11 May 2007)

Well I guess I stand corrected on that one.
The fact that I never smoked and do all of the other things recomended may have helped as well but I do have good skin.


----------



## TDON (11 May 2007)

Here is a newpaper article relating to this;

http://www.irish-independent.ie/irish_independent/stories.php3?ca=9&si=1807983&issue_id=15472


----------



## joanmul (11 May 2007)

gillarosa said:


> Hi, what is the product called?
> Ta


REDERMIC Daily fill-in anti-wrinkle firming care for face and neck.  

Be aware that there is Vit C in it and it oxidises on contact with air and turns slightly brown making you look as if you have a slight tan.  That's all very well but it can come off on to clothes before it dries and sometimes after it dries (a little).

Before anyone else says it, reading the name of it, it's not Pollyfilla!


----------



## PM1234 (12 May 2007)

Sceptical part of me wonders if its a Boots ploy - last yr the self tanning lotion walked off the shelves?


----------



## Miracle Girl (16 May 2007)

Sceptical part of me wonders if its a Boots ploy - last yr the self tanning lotion walked off the shelves?11-05-2007 12:49 PM
I dont agree with this comment as no.1 the cream does work(and it costs €22 not €30 as has been mentioned a few times on this thread)..i have being using for a few weeks now and the difference is very noticeable but more importantly if it was a cynical ploy surely they would have had enough stocks at the ready after the Horizon programme. 
Boots were taken by surprise by the customer response as much as everyone else, surely not a cynical ploy!! As regards the self tanning lotion I take it you mean Johnson and Johnson, this had its heyday two years ago, Boots had nothing to do with this "ploy" as it was just as popular in tescos,dunnes etc.
There will always be something for everyone to get all excited about, I can remember huge demand for the L,oreal cellulite cream and even as far back as "wash and Go" and that barely exists now!!


----------



## davfran (16 May 2007)

liteweight, was wondering what the long term effect would be? Also feebee what does one use after the recommended four weeks are up?


----------



## liteweight (16 May 2007)

I don't know what Boots are claiming the long term effects would be but I presume less wrinkles. It's not a four week program. The clinical trials lasted for four weeks and that's why it's mentioned so much. I presume you can continue using the product. I haven't been able to get my hands on it yet!


----------



## feebee (16 May 2007)

davfran said:


> liteweight, was wondering what the long term effect would be? Also feebee what does one use after the recommended four weeks are up?


 

I'm not sure, I assumed that it took 4 weeks to see any noticeable difference, and that you can use it indefinately?
Maybe you just start looking younger and younger?! I'll be like a teenager again by Christmas


----------



## Megan (16 May 2007)

feebee said:


> I'm not sure, I assumed that it took 4 weeks to see any noticeable difference, and that you can use it indefinately?
> Maybe you just start looking younger and younger?! I'll be like a teenager again by Christmas



Thats great to know there is a face cream that is going to make me look on the outside how I feel on the iinside. (i.e.: a teenager)


----------



## foxylady (16 May 2007)

Does anyone know if its back in stock yet????


----------



## pinkyBear (16 May 2007)

It was due in Yesterday in Boots in the Jerv st. sc


----------



## lightswitch (16 May 2007)

and today in Boots Liffey Valley,  didn't check though!


----------



## foxylady (17 May 2007)

Grafton st got 25 bottles in yesterday morning and they were gone just as quick. So morning seems to be the best time to check


----------



## liteweight (20 May 2007)

Stephens Green got 75 bottles in today and sold out in a couple of hours.


----------



## leafs (22 May 2007)

Are they going to jack up the price because it is selling out everywhere?


----------



## foxylady (22 May 2007)

It would be hard to jack up the price of something that is never in stock !!


----------



## PM1234 (22 May 2007)

Jervis St had it in today if that helps anyone.


----------



## tallpaul (23 May 2007)

Interestingly there was a programme on TV last night that did a test of anti-wrinkle creams. There was also a dermatologist on who said such creams have a negligible effect on skin. WHatever properties are in the cream to help remove wrinkles is in such neglible quantities as to make no difference...


----------



## leafs (23 May 2007)

It's all psychological!!


----------



## lightswitch (23 May 2007)

If any of you are travelling to Spain this Summer then you can buy retinal cream over the counter in chemists for around ten euro.  Buy the lowest concentration ie, 0.025% as it is quite strong and DO NOT use it if you are pregnant.  LS


----------



## leafs (23 May 2007)

HOw much is it here?


----------



## messedaround (23 May 2007)

Hi all 
try ebay.ie , i always buy my makeup (mac) and olay on ebay at almost half the price , worth a look


----------



## scatriona (23 May 2007)

messedaround said:


> Hi all
> try ebay.ie , i always buy my makeup (mac) and olay on ebay at almost half the price , worth a look


 

hi messedaround, 

do you know if Dermalogica is better value on eBay or strawberrynet.com?

S


----------



## messedaround (23 May 2007)

Hiya , i reckon its cheaper on ebay , almost all beauty products are , i buy st tropez also off ebay for large mousse 240ml its 29 euro incl delivery 52 euro here , Checked ebay for the above miracle cream and there are LOADS  , happy bidding


----------



## leafs (23 May 2007)

Thanks for that info!


----------



## foxylady (24 May 2007)

scatriona said:


> hi messedaround,
> 
> do you know if Dermalogica is better value on eBay or strawberrynet.com?
> 
> S


 
Try here [broken link removed]


----------



## susie1 (24 May 2007)

liffey valley had loads on monday...i got 7 bottles


----------



## BlueSpud (24 May 2007)

woods said:


> I am willing to bet that if you know anyone who has been vege for many years they look much younger than their age.


 
Dont know about that mate, any veges I know do not look healthy at all, quite the opposite actually.


----------



## foxylady (24 May 2007)

susie1 said:


> liffey valley had loads on monday...i got 7 bottles


 
I thought they were restricting them to one per customer.


----------



## susie1 (24 May 2007)

they are.  just go to a different till.


----------



## Megan (24 May 2007)

susie1 said:


> liffey valley had loads on monday...i got 7 bottles



How many years will 7 bottles take off your looks?


----------



## babaduck (29 May 2007)

I got some in Wexford last week (rang at 9am and they held a bottle for me) - 59 bottles were gone by 11am  

I've been using it morning & night since Friday and skin definitely feels smoother and makeup is gliding across face.  I'll know for sure after the 4 weeks.

Oh and if you spend over €24 on No. 7 products (this is €23.50...), you get a gorgeous goodybag with loads of No7 products


----------



## davfran (4 Jun 2007)

Yahoo, was in Bloom at w/end,but was determined not to leave dub w/out 'miracle' cream, got it in boots in Henry St. Watch this space as I will be posting 'lost' wrinkles, if found dispose of immediately.


----------



## davfran (4 Jun 2007)

I spent more than that and no one gave me a goodybag. I'm gutted! Got makeup in boots, must say goes on beautifully, not greasy, well worth it.


----------



## setemupjoe (4 Jun 2007)

A friend in "the know" told me that a counterfeit shipment has arrived in northern Ireland within the last few weeks (was not sure if it was  heading south or to England)so only buy from reputable shops ,steer clear of ebay etc and stalls in markets and cut price stock ,you never know what you will get .is'nt capitalism great !always amazes me how quickly these operations get going ...very efficient .


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Jun 2007)

Been using it four weeks now and must say find a huge improvement in skin. Didn't have that many wrinkles in first place, more puffiness under eyes which had dramatically reduced. Makeup just glides on over it. Would highly recommend it. Yes I got the goodybag too with last purchase of it which was nice. Few No7 bits and pieces which gives you the chance to test out other products.


----------



## MB05 (12 Dec 2007)

I have a question for those of you who bought it.  Are you still using it?  I am just wondering if everyone still thinks it is a miracle cream or has the novelty of it worn off.  I am thinking of buying some for my Mam as a "stocking filler" and I before I do I would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## beautfan (12 Dec 2007)

I bought it but I reacted to it after a few weeks so stopped using it.  Its lovely to put on and all that and maybe using it every few days would have been enough.  Didn't notice that it made me look younger though.


----------



## foxylady (12 Dec 2007)

I bought it and used it a few times , not sure about it being a miracle cream although I did notice a difference in my skin the few times I used it and it felt lovely on, so maybe if I used it more often it would work, although its a very small tube that you get for the price.


----------



## oldtimer (12 Dec 2007)

I discreetly used some of my wife's. Definitely does nothing for men


----------



## foxylady (12 Dec 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I discreetly used some of my wife's. Definitely does nothing for men


 

Well if your username is anything to go by, maybe its too late. tee hee


----------



## MB05 (13 Dec 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I think I will buy it as she expressed an interest in it when you couldn't get them.  If I get something else to bring the value up to €27 I will get a nice gift set for her too.


----------



## foxylady (13 Dec 2007)

MB05 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I will buy it as she expressed an interest in it when you couldn't get them. If I get something else to bring the value up to €27 I will get a nice gift set for her too.


 

I think that cream now comes in a bigger tube.


----------



## joanmul (13 Dec 2007)

MB05 said:


> I have a question for those of you who bought it. Are you still using it? I am just wondering if everyone still thinks it is a miracle cream or has the novelty of it worn off. I am thinking of buying some for my Mam as a "stocking filler" and I before I do I would appreciate your feedback.


I still use mine after about a year but only for the pleasant feel of my skin with its regular use. I'd say if I only did one side of my face and not the other there'd be not a blind bit of wrinkly difference!


----------



## oldtimer (5 May 2009)

Is this stuff (now improved) back at Boots under another name? Heard big demand at all Boots shops at the moment. Wife's birthday coming up - could do as a present.


----------



## carina (5 May 2009)

Yep it's called Protect and Perfect Intensive (or something like that) It's around the same price. You can't miss it when you walk into a Boots. There's loads of it in the Liffey Valley branch anyway!


----------



## z101 (5 May 2009)

3 for 2 at the moment there.


----------



## Smashbox (6 May 2009)

I didnt find this great as a moisturiser. I'm lucky not to have wrinkles yet but used some of my mams and didn't like it!


----------



## TLC (6 May 2009)

I bought the ************************** in Boots in Cork just last week - 3 for 2 offer €26 each so I got 3 for €52.  They seemed to have plenty on the shelves.  Maybe I'm just lazy but I couldn't see myself queuing at 5. in the morning for anything - I must be old!!


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> 3 for 2 at the moment there.



If you are talking about reducing wrinkles here surely it should be 2 for 3  after you rub in the potion.


----------



## TLC (6 May 2009)

Good Point Simeon!!  I just noticed it is £19.75 on the boots uk website - another price difference - will Boots do the same as Tesco I wonder???


----------



## becky (6 May 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Is this stuff (now improved) back at Boots under another name? Heard big demand at all Boots shops at the moment. Wife's birthday coming up - could do as a present.


 
Its another product which boots had called rewind and refine or something which boots knew to be better.  The got it researched by a university and it performed well.  They relauned last week it as protect and perfect intensive.

So now there are 2 products and at this stage flogging a dead horse comes to mind.  Both products (you would only use one of them) are put under your normal moistursier.  This new one is aimed at older skins and I myself would not be too pleased getting it as a birthday present (but I am impossible to buy for).


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

TLC said:


> Good Point Simeon!!  I just noticed it is £19.75 on the boots uk website - another price difference - will Boots do the same as Tesco I wonder???



P'rhaps! Now if they massage the cream in along the borderline .......... maybe it will disappear and we can have the same price all over


----------



## Simeon (6 May 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Is this stuff (now improved) back at Boots under another name? Heard big demand at all Boots shops at the moment. Wife's birthday coming up - could do as a present.



Jasus, oldtimer! Are you off your rocker?  You know the question she's going to ask. Why not buy her something more romantic like an electric can opener, a slow cooker or one of those new dinky mop and buckets


----------

